# .tiff files gone black



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok this one has me looking over my shoulders. Have a powerpoint that I'm doing and when I do a insert a picture that is a tiff file it looks great. When I save it and just close the file and then reopen it I can still see the picture. But when I exit from powerpoint and then open it the picture is 100 percent black. Running xp pro, Office 2003 and all updates are done.

Anyone have a clue.

PS I have tried doing jpeg, png formats and the same I get a black picture when I closed the program and then open powerpoint again.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I've encountered similar but not your exact problems with tiff files, esp those created or saved by one program, then other Windows programs not being able to open them, even if they support tiff.

This has worked for me:

If you don't already have IrfanView, download it (pretty small FREE download for such a powerful program) and install it. 
Open the tiff's in question with IrfanView. Then just Save. In my experience the programs that couldn't open these files before now have no problem.
Or choose Save As... and choose jpg or something, because that will make your PowerPoint smaller in size than using the large tiff format.


----------

